# Sandra Ross, CPC



## Sandraross41 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sandra Ross
5575 Hester  Avenue 
Sanford, Florida 32773
Home: 407-878-4135
Cell: 352-476-9514

	Objective: 	Seeking a Medical Coder position in a clinic/hospital or physician's office where I can
			utilize my computer and medical knowledge and strong organizational abilities.

	Qualifications
	Summary:	More than 4 years experience as a Medical Coder.
			Extremely knowledgeable with regard to medical coding guidelines and coding techniques
			(ICD-9, CPT  and HCPCS).
			Proficient in physician coding, outpatient coding and facility coding.
			Strong knowledge of Anatomy, Advanced Medical Terminology and Pharmacology.
			Very efficient in Microsoft Office Softwares, including Word and Powerpoint.
			Able to type 45 to 55 wpm.
			Effective communication and Interpersonal skills.
			Able to problem solve.
			Attentive to details.
			Able to work unsupervised with a strong desire to learn.

	Education:	Marion Community Technical and Adult Center 		Ocala, Florida 
			Medical Biller/Coder Program-(1000) hours		2004 

			Withlacoochee Technical Institute			Inverness, Florida
			Medical Secretary Program-(1050) hours		2002

	Additional
	Training:	Workshops, Seminars, In-House Training.

	Membership:	Member of (AAPC) American Academy of Professional Coders Association.

	Work 
	Experience:	Medical Coder: September 2005 – Present,  Citrus Cardiology Consultants,  Inverness, Florida.
			Perform Physician, outpatient and coding for Medical Center located in Inverness, Florida.
			Code from scanned Medical Records with Icd -9, Cpt and Hcpcs coding.
			Under general supervision, evaluated medical records and charge tickets to ensure completeness,
			accuracy, and compliance with the Icd-9 and cpt manual modifications that provides technical
			guidance and training on medical coding to physicians and staff, as performs related duties as required
			and assigned.
			Duties also includes handling, a variety of claims including primary care, cardiology, e/m and internal 
			medicines.
			Always comply with coding guidelines and CMS policies.
			Abstracts medical records with Icd-9, Cpt and Hcpcs coding.
			Reviews charts for correct admit/discharge dates and enters the proper dates.
			Reviews denials and resubmits them with the proper information for payments.

			Certified Nurse Assistant 1986 to June 2009, Diamond Ridge Rehab, Lecanto, Florida
			Perform ADL for patient care, taking care of residents.
			Feed, bathe and assisted patients in their every needs.
			Charted, documented and worked under supervision by a Lpn or Rn as instructed.

	References:	Available upon request.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Apr 18, 2010)

Please post this under Resumes


----------

